# Plans for Four-Way Mating Nuc



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

Are you talking about one that uses full length frames?

Or the one that uses half length frames?

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~reute001/Plans.html

There are both versions on the website above.


----------



## Matt Beekman (Dec 15, 2007)

I am trying to get plans for four-way mating nucs that use removable partitions that allow for combining four mating nucs into two that use mini frames (half size shallow frames)... hope that makes sense. Thank you for your help.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

This is Mann Lake's Growing box.










From this link.
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=1095&idCategory=

You just need two of those side by side, with follower board/divider to separate the hive?

Is there any reason you wanted the 4 way specifically?


----------



## Matt Beekman (Dec 15, 2007)

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e7...r/pollen-1.jpg 

The above link is a plastic version of what I am referring to. Still looking.

if the link doesn't work, you can find the picture in the photo gallery under shamrock-s mating nucs.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

KevinR said:


> Are you talking about one that uses full length frames?
> 
> 
> http://www.tc.umn.edu/~reute001/Plans.html
> .


The link for the Hive Body Mating Nuc: http://www.tc.umn.edu/~reute001/Plan files/phive body mating nuc.pdf

It shows how to divide a standard hive body into four sections. I'm assuming these would be two frame sections. I like the idea of being able to have either: 1) One ten frame hive, 2) Two five frame hives, or 3) Four two frame mating nucs. The fact that they are interchangeable means that you can use them as mating nucs in the spring, and then overwinter two nucs in the fall/winter.

But I was wondering if you guys think it would be better, for the mating nuc portion, to have it divide into four sections, or to have it divide into three sections? Do the queens mate better if they are given two frames and bees, or if they have three frames and bees? Just curious.

I've already built the top, bottom, and hive bodies for these (mediums) and I'm just waiting to put in the grooves for the dividers so I know what is the best placement. Thanks guys.


----------

